

New Leonardo revealed by his fingerprint - duckula
http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/visual_arts/article6872019.ece

======
visitor4rmindia
I may be an ignorant philistine but I fail to see why the credentials of a
painter should matter when appreciating a piece of art.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Because people appreciate it by monetary value ... "ooh it's worth £12,000,000
it must be really good art" and monetary value of art is down to scarcity and
excellent marketing giving rich people (and public institutions that should
know better but are run by fashion snobs) something to spend unfortunately
large amounts of money on.

------
bh23ha
Italian article with picture:
[http://www.eltiempo.com/culturayocio/arte_eltiempo_vivein/AR...](http://www.eltiempo.com/culturayocio/arte_eltiempo_vivein/ARTICULO-
WEB-PLANTILLA_NOTA_INTERIOR-6119488.html)

~~~
mziulu
I think it's Spanish.

~~~
electromagnetic
From my limited knowledge of Spanish I'd agree, but Google Translate
automatically detects it as Spanish and it's likely to be more correct than
me.

------
lionhearted
I quite like the painting itself - it's a side profile of a pretty girl done
in a very simple, elegant way. I'm used to seeing paintings done head-on with
a lot of signs of luxury and power: Pearls, gardens, doves. This one is really
quite pretty without all of that:

[http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertai...](http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/visual_arts/article6872019.ece)

